# Dartacan



## teafalco (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello,

I love this series "Dartacan" He saw her for years when I lived in Spain. It is the story of Dartacan, beagle, which starts to Paris to become a "mosqueperro"
Anyone know where I can see it but in English?


----------

